# Rhodium Coins



## nicknitro (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello All,

Just Bored, not sure if this is the right topic, but. 

Has anyone seen these new Rhodium Coins? 




http://www.goldfortomorrow.com/COHENMINTPLATINUM.html

I wonder what people think about these coins as far as investment purposes.

Any takers???

Thanks in Advance,
Nick


----------



## Oz (Jul 18, 2009)

As collector items they may have a chance of appreciation in price, but at basically double spot price there are better ways to invest in rhodium as a metal


----------



## nicknitro (Jul 18, 2009)

Oz,

i hope that refers to Aus. 

Umm back to business, how so investing in Rhodium metal?
They claim to be the first company to offer a .999 Rhodium coin. I have seen others through internet sites after they have gone public. Have you sen others? Either way, I agree because. Usually the coins have to be government backed to be foolish-proof. LOL This is just a refiner's cut token.

Thoughts?


----------



## Oz (Jul 18, 2009)

nicknitro said:


> I hope that refers to Aus.



I do not know what you mean by the above comment.

As to investing in rhodium metal it would be best to buy it from an individual or refinery but only when it has a quality assay from a lab like Ledoux which also makes it easy to sell when you desire.


----------



## nicknitro (Jul 19, 2009)

Oz, 

The previous comment was supposed to refer to Australia. I have been planning a working-holiday there for the past year. I hope to be shipping out in December.


As far as the coin, it is from a major refinery. However, I never looked into if it is assayed. Most coins are not. They are assayed before minting, then minted. Right???????? I'm guessing.

I would be willing to bet these guy's wouldn't put thier reputations on the line unless they could guarantee .999. Especially if it is posted on the coin. They sell many exotic metals as well. Isn't there a government regulation on putting the quality on a coin, if it is not as advertised?


Thanks,

Nick


----------



## Oz (Jul 19, 2009)

I am in the USA Nick, so am of no help to you in your adventure to the land down under.

I would hope the metal is checked as to purity prior to making a coin or token. But unless you are buying for collector value the coin is overpriced.


----------



## nicknitro (Jul 20, 2009)

Point taken Oz.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## jsargent (Aug 8, 2009)

That has to be the ugliest coin I've ever seen. Who the heck designed that thing??


----------

